# City nicknames and "slogans/sayings"



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

San Diego= America's finest city.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

[email protected] futureproof, nice one


----------



## Bay2Bay (Nov 20, 2005)

"Towns"

Chi-town - Chicago
Motown - Detroit
Tinseltown - Hollywood
Titletown - Green Bay
Beantown - Boston
Sac-town - Sacramento


----------



## ausharris (Oct 1, 2006)

Who posted that thing about what the whole world is called is incorrect. I am from Australia, did not even know any of them existed except for one and it was half incorrect.
Melb is "sporting capital of the nation" - NOT world. 
Sydney is the main city. It is ALWAYS being reffered to now as "mini Manhattan" in the media; however Sydneysiders beg to differ. The council has titled it "Emerald city" 
and it has long been known as - as opposed to "I LOVE NY" - "EVERYBODY LOVES SYD" 
Melb is sometimes reffered to a "Toronto down under", i wasnt quite sure what that meant... I just realised its a candian city, but very often it is referred to as "Toronto."


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

Hamburg: The gate to the world (but only the gate).

I'll always remeber the special charm of Berlin people. 

"Wat nu, wollnse kieken oda kohfen."


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Manchester: The City of Delights.


----------



## Brandon1978 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Seattle Slogan*

I believe it was the Washington State Convention and Visitor's Bureau that officially declared Seattle's new slogan "metronatural", because of its marriage of city life and nature. Now, banners featuring the slogan are on lampposts throughout the city centre. I know what you're thinking. I thought "metrosexual" too. (Well, that's not far off--just that we need to keep '-natural' and change 'metro-' to '****-': according to a recent study featured in the Seattle Times, Seattle has the second highest percentage of residents of any city in the United States who identify as gay or lesbian, at 12.9%, after San Francisco's 15%. "America's Second Sanctum of Sodomy", or "Come Ride the Ferry!" might be as appropriate as "homonatural".) The official nickname (promulgated by the city council, I think) is still "The Emerald City"--which will remain relevant if the mayor succeeds in passing a by-law to plant thousands more trees throughout the city in coming years. I personally don't mind the slogan "metronatural". It has a nice, polysyllabic rhythm and shrewdly suggests a blend of city and wilderness that does more or less exist.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

y_nigel said:


> *Vancouver*
> 
> Hongcouver
> The Couve
> ...


some call it "the 604" hno:


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Shanghai City said:


> Shanghai:
> Paris of the orient or Paris of the East
> but these names are already posted!


I hate the name like these, paris of blah blah, Venice of blah blah...

I hope Shanghainese will not feel pround of this... hno:


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

futureproof said:


> *Las Vegas*
> America's Playground
> Vegas
> City of Lights
> ...


Also, "Valley of the Dollars" (used by some other places too)

Current advertising slogan: "What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas". 

Up at Lake Tahoe, on the Nevada side, is a town called "Incline Village", but commonly referred to as "Income Village" because of the high cost of living there.


----------



## Evertraveller (Nov 23, 2006)

Almaty - City of Apples. My First Love - Almaty.
Astana - Nations Capital. Dream City.
St.Petersburg - The Northern Palmira.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Doesn't "Astana" mean Nation's Capital?


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

Beirut- Paris of the Middle East 
- Pearl of the Middle East 

Melbourne- City by the Bay.... i think


----------



## Heavenly Creature (Apr 2, 2006)

The “If a man is ever tired of London, your tired of life” thing is not a saying, it is just a remark a famous poet, or literary figure (Samuel Johnson).

Anyways, Sydney has the “Harbour City”, “Sin City”, “The Emerald City”, “The Unplanned Estary” (only used in the 1800s, after the First Fleet) and “Australia’s New York”. According to wikipedia.org

How did TORONTO, Canada get the nickname “Smogtown”???


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

christoph said:


> Hamburg: The gate to the world (but only the gate).


Apart of that and "Venice of the North" (mentioned by futureproof) which are heavily used in the tourist industry also these ones:
Wachsende Stadt ("growing city", used by the government)
Die schönste Stadt der Welt ("the most beautyful city in the world", often said and written by local media and Hamburg-lovers)


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Heavenly Creature said:


> How did TORONTO, Canada get the nickname “Smogtown”???


I've never heard it be referred to as such... mostly it's Hogtown


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Toronto does get quite a bit of smog in the summer though (of course nothing compared to say, LA)


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Tel Aviv is simply called "The never stopping city" - not original, but true

Also it combines some elements of NYC & LA in it I guess. 
if Beirut is Paris of the Middle East, than Tel Aviv can b the NYC of it.


----------



## Orgoglioso (Aug 30, 2006)

I've never heard Leeds refered to as 'the Mecca of the north', i would have thought that it would fit Bradford more.

Anyway here is Leeds' true nickname:

'the Knightsbridge of the north'

and apparently:

'the Barcelona of the north'- can't really see that one myself

city motto- 'marching on together'


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Asuncion, Paraguay:
"Madre de Ciudades" (Mother of cities) because a lot of expeditions to create new cities in south america began in Asuncion.

Lambaré, Paraguay:
"Ciudad del Amor" (City of love) because of the high number of motels.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

How many such "Manchesters" (i.e. key industrial cities) are there around? Mullhouse is the "French Manchester".


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, there are many nicknames for Italian cities, towns, villages... I'll try to write some nicknames that I keep in my mind 

*Milan*
- The Moral Capital City of Italy
- The Drinkable City
- Fashion Capital of the World
- The City of Fashion and Design
- Italy's financial Capital City
- Leonardo Da Vinci's City
- La Madunina City

*Venice*
- La Serenissima
- The City of Masks
- The Lagoon City
- The City of Water
- The City of Canals
- The City of Bridges
- The Floating City
- The Queen City
- The Romance City

*Rome*
- The Eternal City
- Caput Mundi (The Capital of the World)
- City of the Seven Hills
- The City of Love (--- "ROMA" ---> read it ---> "AMOR" ---> LOVE) 
- The City of Christianity
- The Holy City
- The Capital City of Western civilization

*Florence*
- The Renaissance City
- The City of Lilies
- The City of Art
- The City of Michelangelo

*Naples*
- City of the Sun
- Vesuvius's City
- Pizza Capital City
- The City of Pizza, Spaghetti and Mandolino
- Pulcinella's City
- City of the Damned
- The Beautiful and Damned City
- The City of Parthenope and its Environs

*Verona*
- Romeo and Juliet's City

*Turin*
- City of Four Rivers
- The City of FIAT
- The old Capital City

*Genoa*
- The Superb
- The Columbus City

*Vicenza*
- The City of Gold
- Palladio's City

*Alessandria*
- The City of Silver

*Reggio Calabria*
- The City of Bronzes
- The City of bergamots
- The City of Fata Morgana

*Bologna*
- Red City
- La Dotta, La Rossa, La Grassa (the educated, the red, the fat)

*Ferrara*
- The City of Po Delta

*Siena*
- The Palio City

*Palermo*
- The Happy
- The Conca d'Oro City

*Catania*
- The City of the Elephant
- The Etna City
- The Milan of south

*Lecce*
- The Florence of south

*Ancona*
- The Doric City

*Bari*
- The East City

*Syracuse*
- Archimede's City
- The Greek One

*Agrigento*
- The City of the Temples

*Como*
- The City of the Lake

*Matera*
- The City of Stones
- The Subterranean City

*Trapani*
- The City of Salt and Wind
- The City between Two Seas

*Trieste*
- The City of Winds

*Bolzano*
- The Door to the Dolomites
- The German One

*Messina*
- City of the Straits
- The Gate of Sicily


----------



## NunoRaimundo (Sep 17, 2011)

Sometimes the nicknames of the inhabitants are funnier than those of the cities.

If you live in Lisbon, you're a 'little lettuce' :lol:


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

The current municipal government of Buenos Aires is using the slogan "_En todo estás vos_" ("You're in everything").


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

nicko_viteh said:


> The current municipal government of Buenos Aires is using the slogan "_En todo estás vos_" ("You're in everything").


Including debt, right? :nuts:


----------



## HRLR (Aug 2, 2008)

*São Paulo*

Land of the Drizzle


----------



## michael812 (Mar 31, 2015)

Saint-Petersburg

the "Northern Palmyra", Palmyra of the North, Venice of the North


----------



## Shakhbûrz (May 13, 2014)

*İzmir*

Pearl of Aegean.


----------



## JehovahNissi (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hamilton* Ontario = The Steel City


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

*La Habana, Cuba:*

The city of columns
The Rome of the Americas
The key to the New World
The capital of all Cubans

*Camaguey, Cuba* (3rd largest)

The city of churches
The city of clay pots
The city with the best spoken Spanish in Cuba

*Holguin, Cuba* (5th?)

The city of parks

*Las Tunas, Cuba *(6th or 7th?)

The balcony of eastern Cuba

*Santiago de Cuba*

Heroic city
The balcony to the Caribbean
The hot land
The old capital

*Miami, FL*

The city of the sun
The magic city
The northernmost city in Latin America

*Hialeah, FL*

The city of progress
The city of water, mud, and factories 

*Key West, FL*

The Conch Republic
The southernmost city in the continental U.S.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

Columbia, SC USA

Famously Hot
Soda City (the city's abbreviation is Cola)
Colatown


----------

